# Twitter and MetroPCS



## riker17 (Mar 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if Twitter and MetroPCS phones are compatible? I recently purchased a Moto VE240 from MetroPCS and would like to use it with Twitter the way I used my old Verizon phone. I have attempted to send the confirmation message to Twitter to verify my phone, but all I get is a message failure notification. Is it because Metro does not accept five digit numbers or what? http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/4-dontknow.gif 

Thank you. http://www.techsupportforum.com/images/smilies/1-smile.gif


----------



## jstevenmoore (Jun 23, 2009)

MetroPCS currently does not allow short codes. After some trial and error I finally came up with a workable solution until they do. (According to @metropcs they are working on a solution for Twitter. You can find details on my workaround here: http://unhub.com/Mq38


----------

